# What is my Hub address???



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2008)

I use LAN in my locality (provided by my cable operater) 
I use ipmsg

the problem is dat  i can see users on LAN but when they try 2 share  files
with me...error occurs(cant DL any file from them) so they told me dat they 
require my HUB address....

so...where 2 find this HUB address of my PC


----------



## kalpik (May 26, 2008)

A HUB does not have any address


----------



## shift (May 26, 2008)

yes, a HUB does not have any address

i think its IP address not HUB address...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 27, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I use LAN in my locality (provided by my cable operater)
> I use ipmsg
> 
> the problem is dat  i can see users on LAN but when they try 2 share files
> ...


HUB dont have any IP. The IP which they are asking is LAN IP of the other system. Most proabably it is in series 192.168.1.xx

For sharing files, turn off all firewall. Make sure you have properly run "Network setup wizaed" on all system.

If that also is not working, type this address in addressbar.
\\computername connected in LAN


----------

